# Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?



## Jui (7. Juni 2006)

Moinsen, Boardies
hoffe, das dies hier der richtige Platz ist, um einmal Kritik an Brandungsruten der Fa. Balzer anzubringen. 
Teil I: Es handelt sich hierbei um die "Balzer-Wildcat-Telesurf". Hadley (ebenfalls Boardie) und ich haben uns die Ruten im Jahr 2005 zugelegt, in Längen von 3,90 mtr. u. 4,20 mtr., WG je Rute 100 - 250 g. Stabiles Gerät, haben wir gedacht. Superstabil, Superpreis, haben wir gedacht. Aber... Rutenbruch bei 3 Ruten im 2. Teleskopteil, wenn es die Spitze gewesen wäre, o.k., wenn der Bruch durch einen Hänger verursacht wurde, auch o.k. Wir sind beide über 1,90 mtr. groß und beim Auswerfen nicht zimperlich. Das eingehängte Wurfgewicht belief sich auf ca.120 g. Beim Auswerfen erfolgte der Bruch an der beschriebenen Stelle.
Zu Hause angekommen, wurden die Ruten bei der Fa. Askari (Zwischenhändler) reklamiert, wurde anstandslos umgetauscht. Die Fa. Balzer wurde durch ein Anschreiben von Hadley auf den Defekt aufmerksam gemacht, aber es ergfolgte keine Reaktion. Man konnte den Eindruck gewinnen, erst mal raus mit dem Sch...., alles andere wird ausgesessen.
Teil II: Mai 2006: Brandungsruten eingepackt, losgeangelt, Rutenbruch, wie bereits beschrieben. Mittlerweile hatte Hadley sich bereits andere Ruten (Abu Garcia) zugelegt, sodas mir die Balzerruten blieben. Aus dem defekten Gerät konnten wir dann funktionsfähige Ruten zusammenfrickeln. Schlußendlich hatte ich am letzten Urlaubstag keine funktionierende Balzerrute mehr am Start. Allen, die sich überlegen, sich diese Rute zuzulegen, diene dieser Bericht als Warnung.
Jetzt könnte ich verstehen, wenn man mir sagte: "Wie kann man nur ein Sonderangebot kaufen?" Doch unser aller Geldbörsen werden im Laufe der Zeit nicht voller und so habe ich von dem Angebot Gebrauch gemacht. *Nicht noch* *einmal!!! *Hat jemand von Euch Anregungen bzw. Tipps für Brandungsruten, die strapazierfähig sind und auch zu einem annehmbaren Preis ? Haben wir irgendwelche Fehler beim werfen gemacht? (Geht das überhaupt?) Für Anregungen oder sonstige Aufklärung wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar. Auch sonstige Hinweise, falls meine Kritik unberechtigt ist, wären bei mir sehr willkommen.
So, genug jetzt. Freue mich auf Eure Antworten und weitere Fragen werde ich gerne beantworten.
Dickes Petri und Fanxalot
Jui


----------



## sunny (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Wat nen Schrott |gr: .

Erst mal würde ich davon abraten, dir für das Brandungsangeln ne Telerute zuzulegen. Irgenwie sind die Dinger der Belastung nicht gewachsen. 

Über welche Preisklasse pro Rute denkst du denn nach?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Moin Jui,

das ist ja echt ärgerlich.#q 

Ich kenne die Ruten zwar nicht, wenn es wie von Sunny geschrieben Teleruten sind, bin ich von Natur aus schon mal skeptisch. Ich benutze ausschließlich Steckruten. Und selbst bei diesen sind die Unterschiede im Preis und der Qualität extrem unterschiedlich.

Ich bin auch eher einer von der härteren Sorte von Anglern. Unter 150g werfe ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Ich tendiere eher zu 170g bis 230g, das liegt allerdings daran, dass ich am liebsten bei auflandigem Wind ab Windstärke 4 an den Strand gehe. Da sind 120g Spielzeug für die Wellen. Zu beachten ist allerdings auch, das die Angaben über das Wurfgewicht nicht immer sehr aussagekräftig sind.

Ich tendiere eher zu den Marken DEGA, Shimano oder Zebco. Die Preisklasse für einigermaßen ordentliches Gertät beginnt dann bei ca 100,-€ und bei guten Ruten bei ca. 200,-€. Ich selber fische die Zebco Quantum Energy Surf 450. Gibt es leider nicht mehr, ist allerdings bis jetzt immer Verlass drauf gewesen. Liebeugle derzeit mit Chimano Technium. 

Nur für'n Urlaub, einmal im Jahr lohnen sich solche Anschaffungen aber wohl nicht. Dann darf man aber auch keine hohen Ansprüche stellen und muß bei härterer Gangart mit Bruch rechnen.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## sunny (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das Teleruten sind, weil die Bezeichnung Telesurf darauf schließen lässt. Ob es sich tatsächlich um Teleruten handelt, weiß ich nicht. 

Mal sehen was Jui schreibt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@ Sunny

Mal sehen was Jui schreibt.[/quote]

na schauen wir mal.#h 

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## hd-treiber (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wat nen Schrott |gr: .
> 
> Erst mal würde ich davon abraten, dir für das Brandungsangeln ne Telerute zuzulegen. Irgenwie sind die Dinger der Belastung nicht gewachsen.
> 
> Über welche Preisklasse pro Rute denkst du denn nach?


 
Belastung ist das eine, das andere bei Teleruten ist der Sand, der ja irgendwie immer und überall ist...|kopfkrat , glaube, dass mag auf Dauer auch keine Telerute.  
Eine Brandungsrute sollte im angegebenen WG schon die Belastung eines "Vollekannewurfs" aushalten, da es am Strand sehr oft auf Wurfweite ankommt. Aber wie bei allem ist Qualität meist auch über den Preis geregelt.


----------



## Jui (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Postings.
Es handelt sich bei den beschriebenen Ruten um Teleskopruten.
@Dorschgreifer
ist schon richtig so: 1 x im Jahr für 3 Wochen und wenn es gut läuft dann noch einmal 1 Woche im September. Zum Wurfgewicht: Wenn das WG mit max. 250 g. angegeben ist, habe ich geglaubt das 50 % davon nichts kaputt machen können. Aber... Sag mal: Shimno Technikum? Was kostet sowas? Falls Du mir den Preis mitteilst, bedenke bitte das ich sehr schwer herzkrank bin.:m 
@sunny
Ich war in dem scheinbar irrigen Glauben, daß man so eine Rute unter 100 € bekommen kann.#c will mich gerne von Euch belehren lassen. Bin als normaler Arbeiter bechäftigt, d.h. eingeschränktes Budget.
@alle
Ihr habt vollkommen recht, Steckruten sind schon die bessere Lösung. Werde mich beim nächsten Kauf auch in dieser Richtung umsehen. Aber oft ist ja auch da das Transportproblem. Bei den wenigsten Fischersleuten bleibt es bei 2 - 3 Ruten. Bei mir ist es so: 2 Ruten für die Brandung, eine für den Put & Take See, eine für Mefos, eine für Hornis. Dann kommt die Frage nach der Länge und dem WG. Also nochmals eine eingepackt#q . Das summiert sich ganz schön. Ach so, |kopfkrat Frau und Hund muß ja auch noch mit.
Für weitere Nachrichten wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.
Grötches
Jui


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*



			
				Jui schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, |kopfkrat Frau und Hund muß ja auch noch mit.


Lass die zu Hause und kauf dir Steckruten :m

Die Technium kosten um die 280,- Tacken... wenn du ein Händler kennst.

Es gibt aber auch reichtlich brauchbare Steckruten für um die 50 Teuros.


----------



## sunny (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*



			
				Jui schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal: Shimno Technikum? Was kostet sowas? Falls Du mir den Preis mitteilst, bedenke bitte das ich sehr schwer herzkrank bin.:m



Wenn du dein Herz schonen willst, solltest du den Preis nicht wirklich erfragen :q . Kosten pro Stück so um die 330,00 € 



			
				Jui schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war in dem scheinbar irrigen Glauben, daß man so eine Rute unter 100 € bekommen kann.



Gute Steckruten unter 100,00 € das Stück, um 2-3 mal im Jahr zum Brandungsangeln zu gehen, gibt es genug. Bei Steckruten kann man, glaube ich, auch auch 300,00 € ausgeben, die taugen immer noch nichts  .

Irgendwas ist immer. Entweder halten sie die Belastung nicht aus oder wie schon erwähnt wurde, der Sand, der sich zwischen den einzelnen Teilen festsetzt, macht die Rute auf Dauer platt. 

Ich fische z.B. die Daiwa Tornado S, 80- 200 Gr. Wurfgewicht. Mit denen komme ich gut klar. Kosten um die 70,00 € pro Rute.

Für dein Transportproblem kann ich dir nur nen Dachgepäckträger empfehlen.


----------



## fly-martin (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@Jui

ich hätte mal ne Frage zu der Art des Bruches : war der gesplittert oder eher glatt / fast wie gesägt?

Hintergrund : gesplitterte Brüche sind meiste Belastungsbrüche; wenn es fast wie gesägt ist, ist die Rute durch einen Stoß oder Schlag beschädigt worden und hat Haarrisse bekommen.

Und dann die Frage bei welchem Wurf und in welcher Wurfphase das passiert ist ( war eventuell das Vorfach hinten abgelegt und ist das Teil gleich in der Beschleunigungsphase gebrochen) 

Die Abu Ruten hast Du auch mal geworfen und hatten keine Probleme?


----------



## Jui (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@Klaus S. 
Kann ich leider nicht. Die Dame ist für Leckerchen kochen und Bier holen zuständig. Do solltest mal Ihre Schollencreme o. Lachscreme probieren, dann verstehst Du mich sicher. Brauchbare Steckruten ?#c . hast Du vielleicht auch einen Herstellernamen o. sogar den Namen der jeweiligen Ruten?
@ sunny
|krank: 
Jetzt hast Du was angerichtet. Der Notarzt hat soeben die Wohnung verlassen. Daiwa hört sich gut an. Der Preis ebenfalls.#6 
@fly-martin
Der Bruch war gesplittert. Der Wurf war seitlich über die rechte Schulter angesetzt. Nach dem die Rute den Scheitelpunkt überschritten hatte, also in der Vorwärtsbewegung, direkt nach lösen der Schnur erfolgte der Bruch.
Die Abu-Ruten zu werfen war ein Traum. Wie von der Sehne geschnellt. So könnte ich mir eine Katapultwirkung vorstellen. 
@alle
Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Textet bitte, damit sich auch andere Boardies vor solchen Fehlkäufen schützen können.
Grötches 
Jui


----------



## sunny (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@Klaus S.

Kannst'e mir bitte mal ne PN schicken, bei welchem Händler es die Technium für 280,00 Euronen gibt? Danke |supergri .


PS: Hat sich erledigt. Hab einen gefunden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@Jui
Von Balzer würde ich Dir bei Brandungsruten auch grundlegend abraten - ist ja schon alles zu berichtet :g  Die können sehr schöne und günstige 3-4m lange Spinn-/Zander-/Forellenruten bauen, aber keine stabilen schweren Ruten.


----------



## Allround Mike (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo an Alle,

wenn wir schon beim thema sind, was haltet Ihr von der Balzer Diabolo 3 Surf ( Steckrute) 80-220Wg 4,2m ?

Ich habe nämlich vor, diese Rute nächste Woche zu kaufen, da ich ende nächste Woche schon in den Urlaub fahre, habe ich leider nicht mehr viel Zeit.
Ich hatte die Rute schon in der Hand und sie machte schon einen ordentlichen,stabielen Eindruck!

Wäre über eure Erfahrungen sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße 
Mike


----------



## sunny (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Ich kenne die Balzer-Rute nicht. Aber aufgrund der hier im Board gemachten Erfahrungen, rate ich dir, such dir ne andere Rute aus  . 

Was soll die denn kosten? Vielleicht kann dir jemand nen Tipp geben, der ungefähr in derselben Preislige liegt.


----------



## tapaesser (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Ich persönlich würde Dir eine Shimano Catana AX Surf empfehlen.
Wurfgewicht bis 225 gr. Länge 425 cm 80,00 €
Länge 450 cm 87,00 €
Länge 500 cm  106,00 €

Meiner Meinung nach eine tolle Steckrute zu einem vernünftigen Preis.
mfg
Carsten


----------



## Jui (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@tapaesser
Ja, ja, ja, hört sich hervorragend an. Preis o.k. Hersteller o.k. #6 
Besitze schon einige Shimano-Artikel und war nicht enttäuscht.
Grüße aus Essen
Jui


----------



## tapaesser (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@ Jui

Ich schicke Dir mal eben eine PN.


----------



## Allround Mike (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würde Dir eine Shimano Catana AX Surf empfehlen.
> Wurfgewicht bis 225 gr. Länge 425 cm 80,00 €
> Länge 450 cm 87,00 €
> Länge 500 cm 106,00 €
> ...


 
Hallo Carsten,
die Preisklasse ist voll Ok. So würde die Balzer Diabolo 3 auch liegen.Also mehr wie 90€ möchte ich nicht ausgeben, da ich nur ein bis zwei mal im jahr zum Brandungsfischen komme.

Mit Shimano Ruten habe ich auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, leider gibt es diese Rute bei keinem Händler in meiner Nähe und da ich ende nächste Woche in den Urlaub fahre, wird die Zeit schon sehr knapp.

Kannst Du mir da eine PN schicken, wo ich diese Catana AX Surf zu diesem Preis bekomme? Mir würde die 4,25m ausreichen.

Grüße Mike


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus S.
> 
> Kannst'e mir bitte mal ne PN schicken, bei welchem Händler es die Technium für 280,00 Euronen gibt? Danke |supergri .
> 
> ...



Siehste... geht doch :q


----------



## Acipenser (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Fische selbst eine uralte DAM Brandungs-Kohlefaser-Steckrute aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Habe das Teil vor etwa 10 Jahren in Danmark gekauft (um die 80-100 DMark). Macht auch heute noch Spass (auch wenn ich das Teil mehr zum Wallerangeln nutze, als in der Brandung). 

Shimano ist im Freundeskreis vertreten, habe ich auch mal geworfen. Das ist echt erste Sahne. Bei zukünftigen Anschaffungen würde ich auch Shimano stärker berücksichtigen - auch wenn man doch das Geld besser im eigenen Land läßt...

Petri und viel Spass im Urlaub


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*



			
				Fips III schrieb:
			
		

> Sage einfach, du willst dein 200 gr. Krallenblei ablegen, dann voll durchziehen und ca. 200 m werfen.#6#6


warum muß es denn immer ein Krallenblei sein? Ich habe wohl die letzten drei Jahre keine Kralle mehr gebraucht. Eigentlich sieht man mit Krallenblei immer nur die Touris am Strand stehen. 
Ich hätte da aber auch noch was im Angebot. Kann man auch 200 Gram Krallen mit werfen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77904


----------



## JanS (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Ansonsten wie immer mein Tip:

Quantum Hypercast Surf dürften um die 69,00 - 79,00 € liegen. Dünner blank liegt gut in der Hand und wirft sich gut. Ähm aber noch nen Tip:

Kauf die Ruten beim Händler und nimm Sie wenigstens einmal in die Hand. Das beste ist aber immer noch "Probewerfen" gleich vor ort.

gruß
Jan


----------



## Jui (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@ alle
Quantum, Shimano, Zebco, DAM, brrrrrr. Mir schwirrt der Kopf#c . Wahrscheinlich ist es das beste, den Rat von JanS und Fips III zu befolgen. Preisrahmen festlegen (mal hören, was das Christkind sagt), zum Angeldealer gehen, die Ruten in die Hand nehmen und , wenn möglich, einen Probewurf tätigen. 
Allen Boardies, die mir mit ihrem Rat sehr behilflich waren, recht herzlichen Dank. Was nicht heißen soll, das ich für weitere Tips nicht mehr empfänglich wäre.
Allzeit Petri und Fanxalot
Jui


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Zur Zeit lohnt es sich, bei den Händlern im Binnenland nach Brandungsruten zu fragen. Viele Modelle laufen aus und so manches Sahnestück, welches mal zu DM-Zeiten den Kunden unerschwinglich erschien, verbirgt sich in ausgeblichenen Schutzhüllen.
Meine TECHNIUM habe ich auch so, rein zufällig, für 100 EUR abgeschwatzt.
Ökonomisch gut gelungene Rute, die trotz der Leichtigkeit die Stabilität eines wirklichen Brandungsknüppels vermittelt; bei der ich nicht im Geringsten das Gefühl habe, dass sie mit einem Gewaltwurf nicht klar kommt.

Warum Du so gerne Tele-Surf-Ruten zerlederst, liegt unter anderem an dem Wurfstil. Tele-Ruten können es nicht vertragen, wenn die Angel während des Wurfes axial gedreht wird. Jedoch wirkt sich dieses Handicap meist erst ab 200g WG aus, oder bei sehr starkem Gegenwind(Orkanböe). Dass sie schon bei leichteren Gewichten den Dienst versagt, ist ein klarer Qualitätsmangel.


----------



## degl (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@Jui,

da nun viele von Teleruten abgeraten haben,will ich mal was positives ablassen:l 

Ich hatte kürzlich bei einem Händler die "Steelpower-Surf" von der DAM in der Hand und siehe da,es gibt wieder ne Kohlefasertele,die den(ich gehöre dazu)
"Normalos" als Brandungsangel völlig ausreicht(Ich betreibe das Angeln an der küste nicht als Kampfsport:q )

Nur der preis hatte mich etwas gestört....lag bei 80 Euronen,doch, oh Wunder, bei einem der bekanntesten Versender in "Old Germany" ist die gleiche Rute auch schon für die Hälfte zu bekommen.
Da ich meißt nicht in der sogn.starken Brandung fische,werde ich mir zu Burzeltag,2 dieser Teile gönnen..............was mir bei meinem Kleinwagen auch vom Transport her sehr entgegenkommt.
Will aber nicht verhehlen,das ich auch noch und gerne mit meinen Daiwa-Steckruten fische und fischen werde.

gruß degl

P.s. bei Interesse schicke ich dir gern ne PN


----------



## Jui (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@degl
Interesse besteht immer, aber die leidige Kohle. Weil bei mir Geburtstag und der Weihnachtsmann ziemlich eng beisammen sind, werde ich auf meiner Wunschliste eine Brandungsrute vermerken. Da ich immer sehr artig bin, habe ich große Hoffnung, das mein Wunsch in Erfüllung geht.
Angeln, generell, ist sicher für niemanden von uns ein "Kampfsport" #6 und auch ich zähle mich eher zu den Gelegenheitsbrandungsanglern (1-2 x im Jahr). Die beschriebene Balzerrute hielt bei den Würfen nicht, was sie, laut Hersteller, versprach, (siehe Eingangsbericht). Sollte das angegebene Wurfgewicht bei einer DAM-Rute nur in etwa zutreffen, wäre ich mehr als zufrieden. Eine letzte Entscheidung werde ich jedoch beim Händler meines Vertrauens treffen, wobei ich sehr in Richtung Steckrute tendiere.
@Rumpelrudi
Von Natur aus bezeichnet man mich häufig als "Grobmotorisch". Bei einer Größe von 1,99 mtr. und 135 kg.(ungebremst)|rolleyes ist das auch kein Wunder. So issas nu mal. An manchen Stellen in der Brandung muß man schon auf Weite kommen und so mußt Du "richtig Kante" geben. Welche Wurftechnik würdest Du mir vorschlagen? Teile mir das doch bitte mit, vielleicht kann man das vorher üben, damit, wenn es dann wieder losgeht, man sich das Wurfgewicht nicht vor`s Schienebein oder sonst wohin |supergri hämmert.
Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten.
Viele Grüße aus dem "Pott"
Jui


----------



## hans albers (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

moinsen..
also ich habe beim letzten boardie treffen
in meschendorf auch meine balzer- tele- surf
zerledert, die hatte , glaube ich jedenfalls,
aber vorher schon n schlag wech,(ebay).
zum pilken benutze ich auch ne tele,
cormoran blue star( 50- 120 g),
schöne rute, die auch bei dicken dorschen
noch nicht schlapp gemacht hat,
naja auf m boot muss man ja auch nicht so " durchziehen"
wie aufm strand..
dafür habe ich mir jetzt die zebco topic surf(100-200g)
zugelegt,
die reicht eigentlich für mich, da ich im jahr eh nur 2- 3mal
an die küste komme..

greetz

hans


----------



## RoterAdler (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Hy,

ich halte von Teleruten pers. überhaupt nichts. Und als Brandungsrute kann ich mir eine Tele schon gar nicht vorstellen.

Ich habe angefangen mit einer Kapfenrute in der Brandung zu fischen ........

Habe mir dann eine neue Beast Master Surf 425 BX bei Ebay für 100 € geschossen ........

Die Rute geht gut und macht auch bei 180 gr. keine Mucken ... (mehr mußte ich noch nicht werfen zumindest mit der Rute). Ist ganz gut zu händeln ..... für mich als ein bis zweimal Brandungsangler im Jahr optimal.

Ich denke immer man gibt so viel Geld für den Angelurlaub aus da möchte ich mich nicht im Urlaub noch über irgendwelches Gerät ärgern........ Wollte mir auch die Techium erst kaufen aber da ich so selten zum Brandungsangeln komme wäre es wahnsinn sich eine solche Rute zu kaufen da hat bei mir mal die Vernunft gesiegt (wenn auch selten)............

Als Rolle habe ich eine Ulterga 10000 drauf. Feine Rolle ........... bis das es mir nach dem dritten Wurf den Schnurrschutz gekillt hat (war ich aber selber Schuld)

Denke mit dieser Kombo bist Du in den nächsten Jahren auf der sicheren Seite ...
Grüße


----------



## Rumpelrudi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Vorsicht mit der Ultegra beim Brandungsangeln, wenn mit monofiler Schnur geangelt wird. Sie benötigt dann ein Mindestgewicht von 150g um stramm genug aufzuwickeln. Habe ich im Urlaub gut testen können, da ich diese Rolle schon in die Tonne treten wollte wegen ständigem Schnursalat.
Ausserdem "eiert" sie sehr beim Kurbeln mit dem Rutengriff, was das rechte Handgelenk sehr ermüdet. Und zu langsam ist sie auch; Übers.: 4,3:1 wie bei Pilkrollen.|uhoh:

Vieeeel besser ist für Mono Schnur die NAVI. Null "eiern" im Handgelenk und damit ein tolles Drillgefühl, Übersetzung 4,9:1 = 1m pro Kurbelumdrehung erfüllt die Norm beim Brandungsangeln, kommt mit leichteren Gewichten aus und ist auch für das schwere Spinnfischen high end. Ausserdem 40 EUR billiger.

Das ist ein persönlicher Erfahrungsbericht, wo ich die Ultegra XT und die NAVI XSA parallel benutzt habe. Klarer Punktsieg für zweitere.

@Jui
Bei Deinen Körpermaßen rate ich doch zu einer Backcaster oder Technium. Sie hat den größten Abstand zwischen Rollenfuß und Rutenanfang.
Kann Dir bei Gelegenheit mal etwas von Wurftechnik zeigen und vorführen. Lässt sich schlecht erklären.


----------



## sunny (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Die von dir geschilderten Probleme bzgl. Schnursalat hatte ich noch nie #d  und habe auch schon nur mit 100 gr. gefischt. Auch das "eiern" kenne ich nicht. 

Aber da werde ich mal drauf achten. Vielleicht kurbel ich von vornherein so unrund, dass das garnicht mehr auffällt |supergri .


----------



## Rumpelrudi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Unter "ständig" meine ich, dass die Ultegra im letzten Jahr keine Angelnacht mit leichteren Gewichten(um 100g) durchgehalten hatte, ohne dass mehrere Schnurlagen gleichzeitig durch die Ringe rauschten. Zum Glück hatte ich noch eine Ersatzrolle dabei(ältere Shimano) und somit nicht die Fummelei mit den Schnüren. Mit 150g Blei hatte ich nur eine winzige Schlaufe in drei Wochen, was sehr zufriedenstellend ist.
Vielleicht hattest Du auch nur Glück, dass kurz vor dem kritischen Moment ein Fisch angebissen hatte und somit die Schnurlagen strammer wurden.
Was ich bei der Ultegra auch lästig finde, ist, dass der Schnurfangbügel nicht nach oben geöffnet werden kann. Da ich mit Schlagschnurknoten bei einigen Wicklungen den Bügel öffne, ist fast die Bügelstellung erreicht, die ein Aufklappen blockiert. In dem Moment, wenn die Rolle von der Schnur entlastet wird, dreht aufgrund des hohen Kurbelgewichtes und der Leichtgängigkeit der Bügel zu weit und lässt sich nicht öffnen. Das nervt


----------



## Koschi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich bei der Ultegra auch lästig finde, ist, dass der Schnurfangbügel nicht nach oben geöffnet werden kann. Da ich mit Schlagschnurknoten bei einigen Wicklungen den Bügel öffne, ist fast die Bügelstellung erreicht, die ein Aufklappen blockiert. In dem Moment, wenn die Rolle von der Schnur entlastet wird, dreht aufgrund des hohen Kurbelgewichtes und der Leichtgängigkeit der Bügel zu weit und lässt sich nicht öffnen. Das nervt



Rudi, den Teil bei der Hitze bitte noch mal GANZ LANGSAM und auf Hochdeutsch - habe ich nicht verstanden. Was machst Du bei einem Knoten außer Kurbeln? Wohin öffnet sich denn Dein Bügel? |kopfkrat


----------



## Rumpelrudi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Habt ihr kein Gewitter im Norden gehabt ? Hier ist es schön gemütlich.

Da ich nach dem Knoten beim Zählen der Wicklungen nach vier aufhöre und nur noch bis zur höchsten Stellung des Laufröllchens kurbele um die Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger zu greifen, dabei gleichzeitig mit der linken Hand den Bügel öffne, so geht das nur in einer bestimmten Stellung. Ist dieser Punkt verpasst, und sei es nur um ein paar Millimeter, verhindert die Sicherung ein aufklappen. Dann muß ich den Freilauf einschalten und den Bügel in die Stellung zurückbringen, wo ein Öffnen möglich ist und wieder ausschalten.
Hier ist die NAVI ergonomischer gebaut.

Wenn ich diesen lästigen Handgriff durch eine Einstellung sparen könnte, dann schreibe mir wo ich das machen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich diesen lästigen Handgriff durch eine Einstellung sparen könnte, dann schreibe mir wo ich das machen kann.


Hört sich so an, als wenn Dir die ganze Umlegemechanik und Sicherung Probleme bereitet. Für schwere Rollen ist eine Totalamputation vertretbar, alle Umlegebahnen und Blockierhebelchen möglichst raus, einzig die Schleifbremse am Umlauf mag je nach (schwungvollem gefährlichem) Rollenleichtlauf nützlich sein  

Ich habe es jedenfalls in solchen Fällen weit lieber, den Bügel ausschließlich mit der Hand zu schließen und das paßt eigentlich immer gut zur Brandung. 

Da ich die Rolle nicht en-detail kenne, kann ich auch nicht die Teilenummern nennen. Vielleicht hat das jemand schon mal bei seiner Rolle erfolgreich durchgezogen? 
Ist auch genau die Sache, wieso ich Außenanschläge bei dicken Rollen lieber mag.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

Moin Zusammen,

das hört sich gerade so an, als ob Ihr beim Werfen ne Dorktorarbeit schreibt.

Also ich angel seit Jahren ausschließlich mit der Ultegra. Ich kenne diese Probleme überhaupt nicht. Habe auch von anderer Seite noch nie davon gehört und diese Rolle wurde ja nun doch schon sehr oft verkauft, also sind eine Menge Angler damit zufrieden.

Ich mach mir beim Werfen allerdings auch nicht son Kopp. Das muß im Schlaf funktionieren, wie das Vorfachbinden, Schlagschnur anknoten und so weiter. Dafür brauche ich im Dunkeln nicht mal ne Funzel.

Bis ihr fertig seid ist ja die Nacht zu ende.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@Dorschgreifer
Dann trage Dich doch bitte unter "Brandungsruten/Brandungsrollen" ein, damit keine überflüssigen Fragen bei jedem Boardie wiederholt werden müssen.

Hast aber Recht, dass ich durch das Hinterfragen immer mehr auf Details eingegangen bin, die für Normalo-Angler eine andere Ebene bedeuten. 08/15 kann man aber in jeder Zeitschrift in ständigen Wiederholungen nachlesen.

Schön, dass Du auch zu den Anglern gehörst, die Brandungsangeln *nicht* mit Bergbau verwechseln:q Ich brauche die Lampe auch nur zum Ableuchten des Angelplatzes beim Einpacken, damit ich auch wirklich nichts am Strand zurück lasse.

@Jui
Da fällt mir ein, dass ich früher auch schon Tele-Surf-Ruten unsachgemäß zerlegt habe. Der Grund war schnell gefunden. Ich benutzte die Rute auch beim Molenangeln und Zanderangeln. Dabei legte/lehnte ich die Angel über die Betonkante, so dass die Spitze frei anzeigen konnte.
Genau an der Stelle, wo die Angel mal auflag, ist sie beim Brandungsangeln zerbrochen.


----------



## Jui (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fehlerhafte Brandungsruten ?*

@Rumpelrudi
Habe ich auch überlegt|kopfkrat . Jedoch nutzen wir seit ca. 2 Jahren Brandungsrutenhalter. Selbst beim Molenangenl nehmen wir die Teile mit. Die eine oder andere Rute ist sicherlich auch schon mal umgefallen #q . Da jedoch bei 3 Ruten der Bruch am 2. Teleskopteil auftrat, kann ich nicht mehr so recht glauben, das die Ruten auf die gleiche Stelle gestürzt sein sollen#d . Auf Grund Eurer Antworten werden die nächsten Ruten garantiert Steckruten sein. Über Dein Angebot, mir Wurftechniken zu zeigen, habe ich mich sehr gefreut, sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Man lernt doch immer noch gerne dazu. Nochmals vielen Dank für Eure wertvollen und guten Tips.
Grüße und "Petri"
Jui


----------

